# Western Australia 5 -- Margaret River



## moloch05 (Nov 22, 2008)

After two nights at Shark Bay, my wife and headed south. We drove about 7 hours down to Nambung NP for a night (pics in Perth post) and then another 7 hours south to Margaret River. The wine buffs out there will immediately recognize the name of this town. It is in the heart of the wine-growing region of WA and it is surrounded by dozens of vineyards. Margaret River is quite a trendy place with lots of nice shops and restaurants. 

Here are a few habitat pics:












Mouth of the Margaret River:






Margaret River and forest near the cabin where we stayed. There was an excellent trail along the river that passed through eucalyptus woodland and heath.






At Margaret River, I forsake herping for a couple of days and did the touristy things with my wife. Margaret River is a great place for a non-herping partner with its many vineyards, a chocolate factory, a cheese factory, an olive oil farm, venison products, lavender farm ... This is my wife and I in her preferred habitat:
















I did get out a little and found some interesting animals. The most exciting to me was this Tiger Snake (_Notechis scutatus_). Tigers in the west are dark unlike those from the Wollongong area. The first time that I saw this snake, it was sunning on the bottom step of a walkway behind a house. It shot into cover and I was not able to take a photo. The next morning, it had moved to nearby rocks along the river. Again, it saw me before I spotted it and it raced into a crevice. I sat and waited. After about 5 minutes, it emerged and then allowed me to closely approach it as long as I moved slowly. The snake shifted positions often and seemed to try and sun different parts of its body. It kept its hood fanned but I think that this was part of its thermoregulatory behaviour rather than alarm. 





















I found a number of skinks along the river. This Lowland Earless Skink (_Hemiergis peronii tridactyla_) was a new species to me. The three toes on its right foot are visible in the first photo.











Southwestern Crevice Skinks (_Egernia napoleonis_) were fairly common. I usually saw them sunning on fallen logs.
















This Western Glossy Swamp Skink (_Egernia luctosa_) was another lifer. I only saw this single lizard on one occasion. According to the field guide, this is a water-adapted _Egernia_ that will leap into water and swim to cover.











I saw several Red-legged Ctenotus (_Ctenotus labillardieri_). For _Ctenotus_ skinks, they seemed quite lethargic. Most are nervous and constantly on the move ... a little like whiptails in North America.











Frogs were numerous by call. I heard Motorbike Tree Frogs (_Litoria moorei_), Slender Tree Frogs (_Litoria adelaidensis_) and these small _Crinia_. I am not certain but think that this was a Quaking Froglet (_Crinia georgiana_). There are a number of very similar _Crinia_ and _Geocrinia_ froglets in the southwest.












*FLOWERS*
The spring flowers along the river were superb. One of may favourites was this Purple Enamel Orchid (_Elythranthera brunonis_). I had seen photos of the enamel orchids before but these were the first that I have observed. Their petals were incredible and seemed almost synthetic due to the gloss.











Cowslip Orchids (_Caladenia flava_) were common.






Sun Orchids (_Thelymitra sp._) were also common. They are called sun orchids since they open their petals during the day but close them overnight.











Various flowering peas were abundant and some were quite stunning.

I think that this is a Running Postman (_Kennedia prostrate_):






Coral Vine (_Kennedia coccinea_)






_Gastrolobium sp_., I think:






Another pea:






_Patersonia umbrosa_ On the east coast, I only see these with purple petals.






Fringe Lily (_Thysanotus sp._)






Blind Grass (_Stypanda sp_.)






Fan Flower (_Scaevola sp._) and _Dampiera sp._






Another of what I think to be a _Dampiera sp._






Rose Banjine (_Pimelea rosea_). These were abundant and beautiful along the coast walks.






_Boronia sp._






Oak Leaf Grevillea (_Grevillea quercifolia_)






_Conostylis sp._, a relative of the Kangaroo Paws.











Cowlicks (_Stylidium schoenides_), A trigger plant with huge flowers.






Hooded Lily (_Johnsonia sp_.)






Winged Stackhousia 






Regards,
David


----------



## andyscott (Nov 22, 2008)

Great shots David,
Nice Tiger.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Nov 22, 2008)

Awesome photos once again David.
Love the Western Glossy Swamp Skink, The tiger and the Red-legged Ctenotus.


----------



## dtulip10 (Nov 22, 2008)

great shots love the E.luctosa


----------



## channi (Nov 22, 2008)

That tiger is truely a wonder to behold. Thank you for sharing the pictures.


----------



## KaaTom (Nov 22, 2008)

Love the pics, especially the flowers.... I so love the Fringe Lily & the Rose Banjine, just stunning


----------



## cement (Nov 22, 2008)

Very nice photos. I have a cuzz at Margarets. I'll get there one day. Surf, herp, wine for the mrs and dive for lobster. Ooh yeah!


----------



## m.punja (Nov 22, 2008)

great pics mate love the tiger, i love tigers from WA. I think you'll find that they aren't _n. scutatus_ instead one of the black tiger snakes. _n. ater_ is what comes to mind but I believe there are a few different types of black tiger snakes.


----------



## shane14 (Nov 22, 2008)

I've been in that winery you were in LOL


----------



## moloch05 (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks, everyone, for the comments.

KaaTom, Do you grow Rose Banjine? They added so much colour to the coastal walks.

m.punja, the Tiger Snake classification is rather confusing. At the moment, the WA Museum includes the Tiger in N. scutatus but I have seen other views about these as well.

shane, Did you try the chili wine? It was nice but definitely had a bite.

cemet, I would be worried about diving there. I think that these might be about:
http://www.fieldherpforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=21603


Regards,
David


----------



## shane14 (Nov 22, 2008)

No but my Mum and Dad did they said it was weird LOL


----------



## m.punja (Nov 22, 2008)

i wasn't aware of that moloch
cheers


----------



## KaaTom (Nov 22, 2008)

No I dont grow them but will definately try and find some now


----------

